# Lets keep the contests going...



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

OK I don't have much to offer up but I do have a brand new HO body that is one I'm sure most are familiar with. First one to guess the body (model and brand) gets it along with a new AFXtras corvette body (color of your choice). 

I don't want to make it too easy so I won't give any clues for now but I will throw in a daily hot or cold. I know it’s not much to go on so just start throwing out makes, models and brands and we'll go from there.

Have fun!

Brian A


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Auto World 55 Chev?????


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

JL fast and furious mopar.
clyde-0-mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!!! Another guessing game!!!! I guess a Dash leadsled!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dash Modified..


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Model Motoring KoMotion Vette


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

a blue slot car.:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Marchon Tbird?


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

AFXtras corvette


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Mustang Super lll ??? hope there's no fire damage!!! RM


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Afx Porsche


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

auto world ultra-g thunderjet 67 nova.


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

LifeLike Family Channel Thunderbird


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

AW suburban


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

black studebaker AW


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

autoworld racing rig, black


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

AW Viper


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Model Motoring...Sox & Martin


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Tyco Lamborghini :freak:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Going with AW 57 Chevy


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Tomy GT40!


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, don't think this will take to long but here's a clue anyway... more than one of you have been warm.:thumbsup:

Good luck!

Brian A


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

dash cobra


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

My guess is Autoworld Chrome 55 Chevy Limited edition.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's guess is a Dash Falcon!!


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Dash Cheetah


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

AW Flamed 57???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm. It's after 12AM here... A Dash Fairlane???


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Maybe a Dash 55 Chevy


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Tomy GT40???


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Sizzling Hot!

OK, I think today is the day it goes. FYI, need to guess the exact right model and make.


Now it's time for me to grab a shovel and start digging out!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Are we limited to one guess a day?


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

AW chrome 4 gear school bus


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

SwamperGene said:


> Are we limited to one guess a day?


In all fairness, I'd have to say yes.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

auto world gt 40?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dash V W Bug


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

AW Semi truck


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

dash camero


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

aw nomad


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

AW 1957 Chevy Suburban


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, the majority of guesses since my last post were NOT hot (hint, hint).

I'm hoping someone wins soon. It will make a nice little Christmas gift.

:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

an 86 Richard Petty STP Pontiac Aerocoupe by Tyco?


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

Dash 55 chevy convertable


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

afx magna traction 55 chevy


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dash 442


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Today's guess is a Dash Galaxie!!!! Yes!!


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

How bout an AFX 55 Chevy. I kinda like them. LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

dash falcon


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Model Motoring 55 Chevy


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

dash shelby cobra


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dash Ghia


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tyco "S" 57 Tbird


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

82whiskey said:


> Sizzling Hot!
> 
> OK, I think today is the day it goes. FYI, need to guess the exact right model and make.


A 55 Chevy Bel-Air, 427 big block fuel injected, power glide, 456 rear end, tube chassis, Moon Eyes sponsord, with a little bit of Nitros??? RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dash 69 roadrunner???

Wes


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> A 55 Chevy Bel-Air, 427 big block fuel injected, power glide, 456 rear end, tube chassis, Moon Eyes sponsord, with a little bit of Nitros??? RM


oh, you just missed it lol


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

auto world 55 chevy nomad


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG! Don't forget the maker of the body! AW, Dash, Tyco, etc...

Piece together a few of the replies and the answer is here!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Tyco 55 Nomad???


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

a Dash 55 Chevy Bel-Air Hardtop


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

dash blue and white 55 chevy hardtop, for the exact model


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

AFX 57 Chevy Nomad Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, Because so many have been so close and may have actually meant the correct body, here is one more hint
(if you have already guessed today you can guess once more). 

The body is listed on this page.
http://http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/dash_cart.htm

First one with the exact complete name wins.

Good luck all!
Brian A


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1970 Olds 442 - DASH


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

55 Chevy Pro Stock?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dash VW Bus


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Dash 60's Sedan FTW :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

a Dash 55 Mooneyes with a half tank of gas??? RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Dash badman 55 Chev?


----------



## CRC74Z/28 (May 14, 2009)

*Another wrong guess*

Dash Avanti?:thumbsup:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> a Dash 55 Mooneyes with a half tank of gas??? RM


*Winner! Winner! Chicken Dinner!*

Nice job Hilltop! PM me with you shipping info.

Hope all had fun playing along.

Brian A


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WooHoo!!! Cash is good also, 10's and 20's please!!! Thanks Whiskey, PM sent...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Randy!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done Randy!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

congrats randy!

Wes


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Way to go Randy, I knew it was a 55 chevy I just didn't hit the mark!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats Randy!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Way to go Randy...you lucky sumgun!!! :wave:


----------

